

Verizon MiFi Device Hacked - there
http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/verizon-mifi-device-hacked-020310

======
DenisM
More accurately they found a way to quickly crack the default WPA key.
Workaround? Change the default WPA key.

~~~
jnorthrop
Unfortunately the device does not allow you to change the key. I wish it did,
or maybe someone could explain how.

To make it consumer friendly it comes with the SSID and key printed on the
back of the device and no way to change that. You can see a picture of the
label in the picture in the article -- its right below the SSID.

~~~
rufo
This Engadget review has a screenshot, and mentions you can change both the
SSID and password via a web interface:

[http://mobile.engadget.com/2009/05/13/verizon-
mifi-2200-revi...](http://mobile.engadget.com/2009/05/13/verizon-
mifi-2200-review/)

